

Show HN: dateamp.com gets you cheap critiques on your online dating profile - lyanco
http://www.dateamp.com

======
arkitaip
There's something slightly disturbing about this need to airbush your online
persona and I think you need to address this in your marketing. Try to focus
on the positive aspects of your application, e.g. that some people are so
clueless that they portrait themselves as losers/jerks when they in fact are
very nice people; your service really helps people.

It seems to me that you are making an assumption that the reviewers are
equally competent on reviewing a certain profile, but doesn't this type of
work involve individual taste? How can you decide if the profile is good or
not without looking at the semiotics of the profile or the identity of the
customer? A profile for a New York hipster is probably very different from a
blue-collar worker in Germany. Are your reviewers cognizant about these
things? If so, maybe you should communicate this in your marketing, i.e. that
your reviewers have diverse backgrounds ("We have reviewers who are hipsters,
yuppies, hippies, Christians, Asians, African-Americans and more!").

The core issue here is credibility but also the reason why the test panel
sucks as a feedback instrument: how people claim to perceive reality differs
greatly from how they actually perceive it. Your reviewers might claim that a
certain profile is sleazy but that's an opinion formed without the actual
context. So highlight the good stuff about your reviewers, transform them into
expert on the subject, not just some opinionated randoms. Whether anonymity
hurts or strengthens your reviewers is up to you to figure out. In real life
we put a lot of trust in acknowledged experts who per definition cannot be
anonymous unless they work under the banner of a prestigious organization.

